# Water Hammer - What is it?



## jar546 (Feb 14, 2018)

I thought this would be pretty cool to post and watch.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks Jeff for the refresher


----------



## Sifu (Feb 14, 2018)

How do I know I am a nerd?  Because I like that stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2018)

Sifu said:


> How do I know I am a nerd?  Because I like that stuff.  Thanks.


I sent it to some other nerds.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 14, 2018)

"There could be a nuclear war; there'd be nothing left but cockroaches and _NERDS!
_


----------



## James Davis (Aug 16, 2018)

jar546 said:


> I thought this would be pretty cool to post and watch.


very cool


----------



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2018)

yep! code geek!


----------

